# Cooking Links Contest



## MJ (Nov 4, 2005)

This contest is to see who posts the most links in the directory  in the next month. The winner of this contest will recieve an upgraded account here at DC. What is included in the upgraded account you ask?


Larger Avatar 160x80
More PM space (1,000 PMs)
Your Name highlighted in a different color
More options in your signature
More features to come...
This contest will end on December 4, US central time. The DC staff will determine the winner.

Good luck!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

Coolie cool!  Thanks Mj!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 5, 2005)

You might as well crown Piccolina website queen, she has gone crazy


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 5, 2005)

*CONTEST??*  Oh waw I have to dig out some more... watch out Piccolina*




*


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 5, 2005)

uh oh, the race is on (hiding)....  I am excited to see all the websites everyone else has tucked away.   I personally have a LOT of sites that I frequently visit, and have found quite a few new favorites today in the links!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 5, 2005)

Piccolina has a nice head start, but don't be afraid to try and catch up.  The goal is to share great links with each other.  So keep posting links and look for a 2nd and 3rd place prize to be announced soon...


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 5, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> Piccolina has a nice head start, but don't be afraid to try and catch up. The goal is to share great links with each other.


Exactly Andy, I love this site and am happy to help it. Long after the contest is over I'm sure I'll still submit links whenever I can. I just had a hard time sleeping last night and thought that adding a few links would be a great way to pass the time and help build DC


----------



## RMS (Nov 6, 2005)

The link contest idea is great!


----------



## cara (Nov 10, 2005)

do german links count, too?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 10, 2005)

*link contest*

Sounds like fun!

Cameron

http://www.tnpcstore.com   (Here's my first)


----------



## MJ (Nov 10, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> do german links count, too?


They sure do.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Nov 18, 2005)

*umm, someone Please correct me, if I'm wrong, It is my understanding through study, that "3rd Party" "links" and "cookies" Can, and often Do (without our)(or, (sites) knowledge collect data, (Your, My) "IP"Adress. (Internet Protocol) Example, when We "click on a "link" while those "extra pictures" are "Loading" that is our "IP adress" connecting to "3rd party" (Just trying to be Helpful to Our Community)(maybe, I'm wrong, but maybe I'm correct. I suggest "Zone Alarm" (Free firewall) www.grc.com  (If I didnt care, I wouldnt Post) HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!   Atomic Jed! www.zonelabs.com Yay DC is #1 !!! WE !!! (LOL) (does this mean I am in contest for "Links"? HAHAHHAHA!!!   Love All ! A.J.   www.callforhelptv.com  (I Shuddup) LOL !!! Big Hugs to All! Us !  *


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2006)

hey... did anyone ever win this contest?  I'd forgotten all about it.


----------



## mish (Feb 5, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> hey... did anyone ever win this contest? I'd forgotten all about it.


 
I'm curious too.


----------



## GB (Feb 5, 2006)

shannon in KS was the winner


----------



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks GB... as much as I'm around here... I some how missed it.

Congrats Shannon!


----------



## GB (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL you didn't miss a thing. We contacted Shannon, but never made a public announcement.


----------



## mish (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks GB.

*CONGRATS SHANNON!!!*


----------



## MJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry guys - I missed this thread... 



			
				GB said:
			
		

> shannon in KS was the winner


Thanks for posting that GB!


----------



## Andy R (Feb 7, 2006)

There will be a prize soon Shannon.  It will be a surpirse but you will get shortly...


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 8, 2006)

...and second and third prizes too?

Way to go Shannon!!!


----------



## RMS (Feb 8, 2006)

Woo Hoo, Congratulations Shannon!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for missing this thread! Been a little amorously absent lately..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for all the congratulations!  First, I would like to thank the Academy.  Oh, and don't forget, Microsoft, and.... I know I am forgetting someone!!!!!!  uuuum, Internet Explorer, Google, Ask Jeeves....  ummmmmmm.  My parents, my family, and my daughter for being so independent and learning to raise herself whilst I spend countless hours on the internet with nothing to show but a sore bum from falling off my chair laughing....   my fish, rest his soul, who died a few weeks ago (I told him to quit eating his own poop, but he wouldn't listen).  I told myself I wasn't going to cry (sniff sniff)   

No really, when I was contacted, I sincerely and humbly asked to pass the crown on.  I am so happy just to have the opportunity to have "met" and know all of you, and sit around for addictive hours on end chatting with all of you!  That is a gift in itself!  I am perfectly happy with everything I have already!  Love ya all!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2006)

Bummer, I missed it.

Then again, unless sausage links counted, I'd have no chance!


----------



## Barb33 (May 13, 2006)

I missed it too!


----------

